# Fischroute Gewinnspiel zum Saisonstart



## Anglerboard Redaktion (15. Mai 2019)

Das Gewinnspiel ist abgeschlossen! 
Wir sagen Danke für Eure rege Teilnahme! Gewonnen haben Sven F., Marc G. und Benedikt S. Glückwunsch! 
Wir schreiben Euch per Mail an.


----------



## summa4ever (16. Mai 2019)

Hurrah!


----------



## sven0811 (7. Juni 2019)

vielen Dank  wann werden die Preise den versendet ??


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. Juni 2019)

sven0811 schrieb:


> vielen Dank  wann werden die Preise den versendet ??



_Die Preise gehen nächste Woche raus. _

Info aus einer Mail vom 15.05.
Die Post braucht mal wieder lange, bisher ist nämlich noch nix da


----------



## summa4ever (7. Juni 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> _Die Preise gehen nächste Woche raus. _
> 
> Info aus einer Mail vom 15.05.
> Die Post braucht mal wieder lange, bisher ist nämlich noch nix da


Ihr habt direkt am 15.05. die Benachrichtigungsemail bekommen? - schade, dann bin ich wohl doch nicht der Benedikt S. der gewonnen hat


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. Juni 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Ihr habt direkt am 15.05. die Benachrichtigungsemail bekommen? - schade, dann bin ich wohl doch nicht der Benedikt S. der gewonnen hat


Schau lieber nochmal in deinen Spamfilter ;-)


----------



## summa4ever (7. Juni 2019)

Hab ich täglich -  entweder ist sie mir direkt am 15. durch die Lappen gegangen und wurde gleich gelöscht, oder ich bin es eben nicht. ...solche Zufälle gibts ja auch


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. Juni 2019)

Päckchen ist heute angekommen. Danke, Fischroute


----------

